# Comanche roof cover or whole vehicle cover



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi fellow forumites 

Has anyone with a Comanche (or similar) fitted a roof cover or whole vehicle cover? Really want to protect my motorhome over winter while it's in storage and I'm looking for something suitable.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
The general consensus of opinion when this question gets asked is don't bother with anything. Give it a good wash and polish before winter, maybe the fenwicks overwintering solution, but do not cover. 

Most will also advise to use the MH throughoput the whole year so no problem.

Covers are a pain to put on/take off and they can scratch, especially if you get a lot of wind.

Paul.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Use it. plenty of sites are open. Cost of a cover will pay the odd night site fee.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

A good quality 4 ply cover is very soft inside and will not scratch the van , also 2 men 1 each side with the cover over a broom can walk alongside and cover in 2 minutes and to strap it up is another 4 minutes max , got to be better than clambering around on ladders trying to clean the roof which in my case takes in excess of 2 hours just to clean the roof . :x 

Rob.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Many thanks*

Many thanks for the prompt replies. Sadly the need for a cover is driven by me having a hip replacement in 6 days time and so I can't use the motorhome for a while. I intend using the motorhome all year round in years to come.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Cossieg,

I hope the operation goes well, and I am sure you will be looking to getting back on your feet and return to motorhoming as soon as possible.

You have the following options of covers available to you, just make sure you measure accurately and ensure your motorhome is clean before you put her away;

Royal Leisure (Unipart)
http://www.royal-leisure.co.uk/motorhome--covers-462-p.asp

Fiamma
http://fiamma.it/EN/products/quality_motorhome_products/cover/cover_premium/
http://fiamma.it/EN/products/quality_motorhome_products/cover/cover_top/

Kampa
http://www.kampa.co.uk/products/storage-covers/caravan-covers/

Pro Tec Covers
http://www.pro-teccovers.co.uk/

The Royal covers had a side panel height of 2.25m from memory, so may not be high enough to get to the bottom of the skirt.

Although I have provided a link to Kampa caravan covers, I have done this to show the product specs as they have recently released a motorhome cover.

I hope this helps point you in the right direction.

Regards,
Chris


----------

